

Why India's bureaucracy is a hurdle to Internet Freedom? This is why ... - Brajeshwar
http://brajeshwar.com/2011/cloud-computing-and-phone-security/

======
OperaManiac
Are you sure that the guy in the video is an 'Indian top brass'? From what I
know he is a retired bureaucrat who is just looking for his 15 minutes of
fame. He is not relevant for anyone today except for third grade news
channels.

